# Finally Some Shop Time!



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I have been thinking about this one for a while.. Finally got around to putting it together..
ABW, Redwood Burl, Aluminum Inlays, split aluminum band with Redwood Burl in the middle.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Stunning!


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Spectacular!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Those are great. Glad to see you back.


----------



## Cootkiller (Nov 12, 2012)

About time we see something new. Looks good pal.


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Very good looking.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Stunning absolutely Stunning!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind words!!


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Dumb question.... What is ABW?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

African Blackwood


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

You never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Sweet!


----------

